# holy crap



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

swift @ 12...im in shock


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

One more pick and we get jefferson, who i hope danny is targeting...


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

humphries gone...who do we take...jefferson? snyder?? PLEASE NO pAVEL


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Yes..we got Jefferson...


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

im happy with this


----------



## lempbizkit (Dec 25, 2003)

i'm liking the Jefferson pick, i hope he doesnt get traded


----------



## BackwoodsBum (Jul 2, 2003)

So far I've been happy with the way things are going. We got jefferson at 15 which I think is a serious steal. Like I said a while back, I think he is going to be a monster in the NBA. I was really hoping that we wouldn't get Telfair despite the hype so I was glad he was off the board. I'm surprised to see that Monia and Ramos are still on the board with the 23'rd pick on the clock. At least one of these guys will be available and I wouldn't mind seeing either (or both  ) of these guys on the C's.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Monya is now gone (Portland 23)


----------



## theBirdman (Jun 20, 2003)

West and Allen? I dont really know much about them! There is also a rumour Allen might be traded to Indiana!


----------



## lempbizkit (Dec 25, 2003)

West can shoot. I like it.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>theBirdman</b>!
> West and Allen? I dont really know much about them! There is also a rumour Allen might be traded to Indiana!


To Indy? For who? The rights to Harrison? I don't think we get Jones, let alone would we sniff Bender or Harrington. What do we get?


----------



## silverpaw1786 (Mar 11, 2004)

Holy crap! this must be the worst draft (with the exception of 2001) in Celtics history. Al Jefferson is OK but isn't ready by any means. The other 3 are not NBA players. Delonte isn't his own player, he just fed off Jameer


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Took me like 6 years to post..

Anderson Varejeo and Peter John Ramos would've been MUCH better selections. Allen is alright. West is a bad pick.


----------



## lempbizkit (Dec 25, 2003)

I'm not sure why there is anti-West sentiment. I know that we needed big guys that could rebound, but with Perkins and Jefferson hopefully that can be addressed.

West can shoot. Who else on this team is a great shooter? The C's needed a shooter and the got one. Maybe it was a reach at 24 but aren't HS'ers or international players a reach at any pick??


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Yay now we have 7 SF/SG. Do any of you think we have too many considering that two guys can play those positions at a time?


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Celts11</b>!
> Took me like 6 years to post..
> 
> Anderson Varejeo and Peter John Ramos would've been MUCH better selections. Allen is alright. West is a bad pick.


1 am >>>>>>>>> 11:50 pm on draft night.


----------



## PatBateman (May 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>aquaitious</b>!
> Yay now we have 7 SF/SG. Do any of you think we have too many considering that two guys can play those positions at a time?



totally agree. They should have taken a flyer on Ramos and/or Harrison. Bird thought enough to take him.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Which one is better?

PG: Atkins, Banks, West
SG: Davis, Allen, Welsch, West
SF: Pierce, Welsch, Jones, McCarty
PF: Lafrentz, Jefferson
C: ?, Perkins


PG: Atkins, Banks
SG: Davis, Welsch, Jones
SF: Pierce, Welsch, McCarty, Jones
PF: Lafrentz, Jefferson, Varejeo
C: Harrison/Perkins or ?, Perkins, Ramos

Aqua...I was waiting for you in Boston. I couldn't find Danny, though.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

It should have been Verejo and Harrison or Ramos or even Udrih or Vujacic, West & Allen :sour:


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Celts11</b>!
> 
> 
> Aqua...I was waiting for you in Boston. I couldn't find Danny, though.


I was at Government center...but don't worry I took care of Danny boy.


----------



## XxXcasper3 (Feb 22, 2004)

Well i dont know much about West only that he was with Nelson.I guess he can shoot thats it, i dont think hes a good pick.Allen i kind of like people say he could possibly turn out to be Desmon(d) Mason if we are lucky both great athletes. Swift or jefferson? i like Jefferson better but the draft commentators said that the Celtics called Sonics about a trade. my guess is that if they trade for Swift than Jefferson will have to be included. Which would suck.Jefferson will be better in the long run.


----------

